# Cloey Nov 29



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

So I'm thinking thursday morning early.

I hear there are some ok fish around Wedding Cake island :shock:

thoughts?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there, has anyone got a number for marriage guidance?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whoa, 2 against 1 aint fair.

I'm bring Simon to even the score... choose your weapons, squid or plastics!! :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

sbd said:


> I'll be there, has anyone got a number for marriage guidance?


I'm in. 
Glad to hear your looking for marriage guidance and not legal advice. I think the trick is to find one that fishes . :wink:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

hmmm, things the other half will do to stop me fishing......
she has just torn a disk in her back and has to lay in bed for 4 days.
SBD can you call her and tell her i have to go fishing , you seem to have the knack.
do the councillors do a bulk discount ?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> I'll be there, has anyone got a number for marriage guidance?


Tell her you're having your midlife crisis and ask if she would rather you ran away with a floozie instead?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

so i can't make it but can i get some one to try some thing out.
If you hook a kingie and he is heading for the bottom and you can't stop him, open the bail arm, all going well he will stop running for the bottom, then very slowly and gently tighten the line and bring him back up.
If it doesn't work
sorry about the fish :shock:


----------

